# My tach stopped working..



## TTQCrob (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, so the other weekend I was driving and i noticed the tachometer was off by close to 1.5k too low, and when the car was at idle the needle was at 0. Then the tach stopped working all together and wouldnt move. So it did this for 3 days and then it worked fine with no problems. It worked fine for about a week and a half with no problems, and then the other day it stopped working again. Now its been about a week and the needle doesnt work at all.
I have no idea what is wrong








Does anybody know what went wrong and/or how to fix it?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: My tach stopped working.. (TTQCrob)*

could be a fuse...i think it's number 7 (might be labeled Nav or instru) or the sensor is bad....better try that fuse first....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: My tach stopped working.. (Krissrock)*


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: My tach stopped working.. (TTQCrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTQCrob* »_Ok, so the other weekend I was driving and i noticed the tachometer was off by close to 1.5k too low, and when the car was at idle the needle was at 0. Then the tach stopped working all together and wouldnt move. So it did this for 3 days and then it worked fine with no problems. It worked fine for about a week and a half with no problems, and then the other day it stopped working again. Now its been about a week and the needle doesnt work at all.
I have no idea what is wrong








Does anybody know what went wrong and/or how to fix it?
Thanks for any help.

Check the battery - most likely a sign of a weak or failing battery.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

This is not your fuse , the fuse would make the whole cluster not work and not your battery, If it was youir battery your car wouldn't start way before you see a problem with a tachometer.
the problem is the speed sensor or the cluster .


----------



## TTQCrob (Jan 5, 2008)

So how hard would it be to replace the speed sensor and would it cost a lot for it?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

sorry bruh, I've had a fuse go just for the speedo, and the speedo alone. everything else in cluster worked. there isn't just one fuse for the whole tach.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_This is not your fuse , the fuse would make the whole cluster not work and not your battery, If it was youir battery your car wouldn't start way before you see a problem with a tachometer.
the problem is the speed sensor or the cluster .

Not true. It's a VERY common issue with TT's that batteries with low amps result in the tach dropping to zero. Mine did it before I needed to replace the battery - car still started but battery was dying.


----------



## TTQCrob (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the input.
I also noticed that sometimes when im starting from a stop or am shifting gears, the needle jumps for a sec, kinda twitchs...dunno if that can help narrow it down.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]rtex* »_
Not true. It's a VERY common issue with TT's that batteries with low amps result in the tach dropping to zero. Mine did it before I needed to replace the battery - car still started but battery was dying.

x3 joe. For a while I had a bad connector for my positive wire. I'd be driving and out of nowhere the cluster's needles would drop...it'd stay lit up...but they'd drop completely for like a second and come back up.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not true. It's a VERY common issue with TT's that batteries with low amps result in the tach dropping to zero. Mine did it before I needed to replace the battery - car still started but battery was dying.

Low amps that can start a motor that needs 100s of AMPS to crank but not enough to keep a tach that needs around 1AMP?
That does not make sense at all , I had a completely dead battery on my TT, I jump started the car and drove to Autozone to get a new battery and the tach was tottaly fine , why ?
Cause when the engine is running you don't even need the battery, the power is being provided tottaly by the alternator .
Don't beleive me ? Start your car and disconnect the battery , you can drive and eveything will work WITHOUT A BATTERY .
If the car needed the battery to provide power while running , then it would get discharged while you drive , but thats not the case, the battery not only is not being used but also being charged .


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
x3 joe. For a while I had a bad connector for my positive wire. I'd be driving and out of nowhere the cluster's needles would drop...it'd stay lit up...but they'd drop completely for like a second and come back up.

Thats a tottaly diffferent issue and that I can see happening , the connect/disconnect of the battery putting load and taking load off the laternator could cause noise on the cluster microprocessor ( the tach is completely eelctronic) making it loose track of needle position and forcing it to turn off .


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_sorry bruh, I've had a fuse go just for the speedo, and the speedo alone. everything else in cluster worked. there isn't just one fuse for the whole tach. 

your fuse went , your tach died right ? Fuses don't come back to life the OP says problem went away and returned multiple times . How is that possible if the problem is a fuse.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
Low amps that can start a motor that needs 100s of AMPS to crank but not enough to keep a tach that needs around 1AMP?
That does not make sense at all , I had a completely dead battery on my TT, I jump started the car and drove to Autozone to get a new battery and the tach was tottaly fine , why ?
Cause when the engine is running you don't even need the battery, the power is being provided tottaly by the alternator .
Don't beleive me ? Start your car and disconnect the battery , you can drive and eveything will work WITHOUT A BATTERY .
If the car needed the battery to provide power while running , then it would get discharged while you drive , but thats not the case, the battery not only is not being used but also being charged .

I understand what you are saying - but over the 10 years i've been around TT's - it's a very common problem - Tach dropping to 0 and in almost every case it was related to a failing battery. I have no idea as to why.


----------



## GOFASTT (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No kidding Joe.. the signs of my battery failing was the stereo kept going to "safe". AND yes the car started fine


----------

